# Mondaine Pocket Watch



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

rather than clog up draygo's rather good mondaine review thread i thought i'd post this here so ...

thought that mondaine pocket watch might make a good travel piece, also might be nice to be bare of wrist from time to time.

quartz so a good pick up'n go; not needing me casio for setting every few days.

in the pocket (on a chain to me belt) so out of harms way.

no longer tend to carry stuff in me pockets (manbag







) so not going to get too scuffed hopefully.

any thoughts for or against? also any recommendations on chains and where to source them???


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have bought a few recently on ebay and prefer the graduated links and a length of about 9" - more than that and you end up with either a pocket full of chain that will rub against the watch or a loose loop that will snag on every door handle you walk past.

When I was working I carried the watch in my trouser pocket, since retiring I have taken to wearing a waistcoat full time.

Julian (L)


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

> I have bought a few recently on ebay


Now I know who's been outbidding me.







:wink1:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

bit of a result, 710 paying for most of the mondaine savonnette for me xmas pressie.

:jump:

she did also mention waistcoats (and wasn't joking).

mind you i did have a couple of waist coats worn in bygone ages...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

it has arrived. :thumbup:

pictures at the weekend. :artist:

and thanks to Julian for providing a nice chain for it - better than the one mondaine supplied if you ask me. top bloke! :toot:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

same shot as saturday thread


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

seems to gaining just over a second a week.

great work watch, should have done this years ago.


----------

